# Osage Orange



## liljohn1368 (Apr 6, 2016)

I have a few Osage orange trees on my place that have a good burl on them. The question I have is. Can I cut the burl off without killing the tree? The reason I ask is I don't have the time now to do anything with the whole thing right now.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Apr 7, 2016)

I once cut a burl off a Cedar Tree and an Oak Tree. The Cedar Tree did fine but theOak died. I don't have a cule why the difference but what I've seen in the past it all depends on what you want it to do. I know it's not any help but it can go either way and I wouldn't have a clue where to start to research. Maybe on a positive note if they die and it takes some time to clean up the mess maybe there will be some spalting!


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 7, 2016)

Folks in OZ do it all the time.....

If you were closer, I know someone with a LT28, that could make pretty quick work of the entire thing and be done with it 



How big is the tree?
How big is the burl?
Does the burl wrap around more then 1/4 of the tree diameter?



Scott (that doesn't even break the ice on the questions) B


----------



## liljohn1368 (Apr 7, 2016)

SDB777 said:


> Folks in OZ do it all the time.....
> 
> If you were closer, I know someone with a LT28, that could make pretty quick work of the entire thing and be done with it
> 
> ...



I wish you were closer Scott. 

It is about 12" at the but and just guessing maybe 25 to 40 ' tall.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Apr 7, 2016)

I'll try to remember to get a picture of the burl tomorrow.


----------

